# 2015 Kubota Dealer Meeting



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.tractor.com/features/2015-kubota-dealer-meeting-1746.html

http://compactequip.com/industry-events/heres-2015-kubota-dealer-meeting-looked-like-photo-blog/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Competition is good, it often keeps the other players from getting complacent......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Isn't it strange how foreign companies seem to like to EXPAND their operations in the US, while domestic companies can't seem to EXPORT production fast enough to CHINA?

I really like what Kubota is doing. They're far from perfect, but they seem to "get it" when it comes to earning the respect and business of the US customer. 
The only trend I don't like is that they seem to be subcontracting more and more. I remember when Kubota built nearly everything IN HOUSE.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Kubota subcontracting as long as they do a couple of important things. First they need to still be involved in the design and hold the same standards as they have in the past. Second they need to hold the subcontractor to the same standards and quality that the head company has. Have Kubota quality inspectors keeping an eye on things. Have everybody on the same page on what is expected. Like Dad says you can have the best design in the world and that won't mean a thing if the builder does a poor job. Which has been happening to other companies when they are just concerned about who can built it the cheapest and not to worried about quality control.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

hog987 said:


> Nothing wrong with Kubota subcontracting as long as they do a couple of important things. First they need to still be involved in the design and hold the same standards as they have in the past. Second they need to hold the subcontractor to the same standards and quality that the head company has. Have Kubota quality inspectors keeping an eye on things. Have everybody on the same page on what is expected. Like Dad says you can have the best design in the world and that won't mean a thing if the builder does a poor job. Which has been happening to other companies when they are just concerned about who can built it the cheapest and not to worried about quality control.


This is a problem in almost every industry because very few companies make all components/parts of a product. Quality control often has to extend down to the sub-sub-sub vendors to be effective. Added to that, the complexity of the final product is significantly increased by the environmental controls, the multitude of sensors, and the millions of lines of computer code that ties it all together and makes it work. It's only going to get worse which makes it ripe for a disruption.....


----------

